# gonna smoke my first brisket this weekend.



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

gonna smoke my first brisket this weekend for fathers day. I bought a 11 pounder at heb today. I'd like to keep the cook time around 8 hours or so. My pit likes to smoke around 275. I'm looking forward to it and looking for some advice on rubs marinate times and what not. thanks in advance.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Stspower said:


> gonna smoke my first brisket this weekend for fathers day. I bought a 11 pounder at heb today. I'd like to keep the cook time around 8 hours or so. My pit likes to smoke around 275. I'm looking forward to it and looking for some advice on rubs marinate times and what not. thanks in advance.


try to close your pit off a bit to in between 225 and 250 theres so many rub recipes out its your personal preference. no marinade


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

275 is fine. It will finish with 8 hours. Just use any rub you like that you've used before. Or use fiesta brand brisket rub. Smoke for 3-4 hours or so then put it in a baking pan with a little beef broth. Cover with heavy duty foil and back on smoker. Poke it about an hour or so later with a probe plot skewer or something. When it goes in easily it's done. Check every half hour or so after that til it's done. Check in the middle of the flat, thats the lean end of he brisket. When it's done put it in a dry ice chest ( no ice) and let it rest atleast a couple hours. It will stay hot for a long time. Cut it when youre ready. Save the juice in the pan.


-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I think they key to a tender AND moist brisket is picking out quality brisket. One that's very limber is good. They will usually be choice or higher grade, but I've seen some good selects.


-Nick


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good luck with 11 lbs in 8 hrs. I like mine cooked lower and longer and more tender.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

jdot7749 said:


> Good luck with 11 lbs in 8 hrs. I like mine cooked lower and longer and more tender.


I've cooked some very tender briskets in under 5 hours. Low and slow is a myth.

-Nick


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

atcNick said:


> I think they key to a tender AND moist brisket is picking out quality brisket. One that's very limber is good. They will usually be choice or higher grade, but I've seen some good selects.
> 
> -Nick


I agree. If you can curl it to where the tips touch, you've got a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't have a lot of exp with brisket, but low and slow IS the way to go....I do see a lot of people covering their meat after 3 -4 hrs. IMO, if you are going to do that, you might as well put it in the oven where it is easier and cheaper to finish. The bark and smoke will be done after 3 hrs anyway, so....pm'd you


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

the hook said:


> Don't have a lot of exp with brisket, but low and slow IS the way to go....I do see a lot of people covering their meat after 3 -4 hrs. IMO, if you are going to do that, you might as well put it in the oven where it is easier and cheaper to finish. The bark and smoke will be done after 3 hrs anyway, so....pm'd you


I guess I just get lucky when I cook at 300F.

-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Fishdaze said:


> I agree. If you can curl it to where the tips touch, you've got a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yea!









-Nick


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

this was at 9 am. The brisket had been on for 5 hours and i just put the ribs on. Plan on taking everthing off at noon.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks good....got ribs on here also...Did some pig candy earlier, came out so-so...Looks like you are cooking direct there anyway....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, keep smoking!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

atcNick said:


> I've cooked some very tender briskets in under 5 hours. Low and slow is a myth.
> 
> -Nick


Sorry, it's not a myth. It may be a myth that that's the only way to do it, but low and slow is no myth.

OP, good luck getting the meat broken down and tender enough in 8 hours. I like mine to cook at about ~250 for 1-1.5 hours/pound.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

txjustin said:


> It may be a myth that that's the only way to do it,


thats what i meant


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

It is hard to judge them in the shrink wrapped package, but try anyhow. Don't poke it, or probe it, or boil it, and never cut till it rests. 250 for an hour per pound and rest in foil on the cool side of the pit till you have finished a couple more beers. Fat side up and remember low and slow is the way to go. When you are ready to carve, scrape the fat off and seperate the top plate from the bottom plate. Slice across the grain and enjoy.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

atcNick said:


> thats what i meant


Oops, sorry bout that Nick.


----------



## Ratherbeefishin (May 17, 2012)

~225° fat side up for 3 hours then covered until the last hour. Dump your favorite rub, some ketchup, viniger, garlic cloves, jalapenos, butter, limes and a few shots of rum on top. Mmmmmmm... super juicy!!! Just something I experienced with one night after drinking too much. Actually turned out pretty good and I still cook one like that from time to time...


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I use a big steel keg, similar to a big green egg and they cook much faster than my old offset smoker. My offset was closer to 1.5 hrs per pound. The keg is an hour per pound. I smoke around 215-230, fat side up, good rub, spritz with apple juice every so often. Wrap in foil at 170ish, continue smoke until 190-200, then wrap in towels and leave in a dry cooler for a couple of hours. Key to getting it tender is getting internal temp up to at least 190. 200-205 if you want it pulled instead of sliced.


----------

